# Can i do cable crossover like this?



## talvindog

While holding pole with one hand?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHOP

Your doing a single arm cable crossover? I like iso lateral movements myself.


----------



## Viking

Can you post a video?


----------



## rAJJIN

Naw man that’s not how I’ve ever done them.
Not sure that would work for me but I’ve seen all kinds of stuff.


----------



## SOUR DIESEL

Viking said:


> Can you post a video?



baiting him ..shame on you :naughty1:



OP ..those work well, but ONLY when you pre-exhaust your chest with some motorcycle inclines






.


----------



## jameskotler

You can do it but I think the best way is to do it with both hands as it helps to squeeze a bit more.


----------



## squatster

I don't like the cable around the back i would prefer grabing the cable for singles like you do doubles.- in front of me


----------



## odin

You would be better having the handle high on the machine and pulling down from the side with you slightly bent forwards. Otherwise I would just do them with dbs.


----------



## BilliPom

very useful and cool exercises. I've taken a note of myself


----------

